

Viggle Acquires GetGlue For $25M Plus 48.3M In Shares - Gertig
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/viggle-acquires-getglue-for-25m-plus-stock-options-to-expand-social-presence/

======
Gertig
GetGlue being acquired by Viggle is really quite sad. Viggle is traded on pink
sheets so the full details of the deal will be available at some point. Based
on GetGlue raising a C/D round of about $18M it looks like the preferreds will
just be getting their money back.

No company has figured out the Social TV space yet. I hope someone does but it
doesn't look like there is going to be a clear winner out of the current bunch
of players in the space.

------
randall
I'm really against the second-screen space. I feel like it's this weird
industry where broadcasters, who have checks to spend, want this tech that
users tend to avoid. Users like interacting in the places where they already
interact, with the people they already know. Getting them to buy-in to a
specific place to interact isn't that compelling.

Maybe try a gameshow via iPad, and you might have something pretty compelling.
1 vs 100 would actually be pretty amazing if you could pull off the backend
video infrastructure needed.

And why not make it 1 vs 1,000,000... and have each member of the mob be worth
$1.

~~~
smalter
My impression is the same as yours--that this space is currently being driven
by broadcasters and advertisers. Bringing actually fun, consumer-happiness
focused interactivity to television (you gave a great example) sounds
disruptive.

------
mikeryan
The social TV check in space is kind of bizarre right now there's a ton of
players Viggle, Miso, Zeebox, Shazam, Umami, Into Now etc.

The networks love the idea but adoption rates seem pretty low, I'm expecting
to see a lot of consolidation in this space. Zeebox probably has the best
chance of success since its backed by Comcast/NBCU which controls a pretty
large swatch of the networks available.

------
gorbachev
Viggle made $0 in 2011, and according to latest filing only made $1.7M in
revenue and costs of $5.6M.

I'm with Gertig. GetGlue is a better brand, and they're merging with an entity
that is completely unproven and practically unknown.

------
graupel
As a broadcaster, I don't get what's 'in it' for GetGlue users - but I do get
what Viggle does, so that's a very interesting pair-up. Curious to see where
it leads.

~~~
randall
Wait, a broadcaster on HN? We should be friends. I'm @randallb on twitter...
run <http://vidpresso.com/>. We'd give you a discount just because you're on
HN.

~~~
graupel
Randall - @stevebaron here - our paths have crossed about a millon times & 2
of our stations use your product, but you are most certainly welcome to give
them a discount. :)

